# Louisiana Limits Fill the Freezer Part 5



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

Blue water has arrived at the Sabine jetties. Which means the trout bites are on. Along with the trout the spanish mackerel have moved in. We are having to fish with steel leaders, since the sharks and spanish will cut mono leaders.

If interested in getting in on the action, contact Captain Marty by text at the above cell phone number.

Remember other guides will that you fishing, but Captain Marty will take you CATCHING!!


----------

